# Tipps für 2 tägige Karwendelrunde?



## Fubbes (14. April 2002)

Alle Touren, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, scheinen mir eher Ein-Tages Touren zu sein, z.B:
Mittenwald - Scharnitz - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte - Laliderer Tal - Hitnerriß - Fereinalm - Mittenwald (79 km / 2150 hm)
(@marco hab ich von eurer Seite  )

Mir erscheint das als 2-Tages Tour etwas kurz, besonders der 2. Tag. Übernachten würde ich nämlich gerne auf der Falkenhütte. Kann man das noch ein kleine bißchen verlängern?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Thali (14. April 2002)

Klar kannst das verlängern, zb meiner Meinung nach sehr schön Mittenwald-Karwendelhaus-Falkenhütte-Hagelhütten(Risstal)-Plumsjoch-Achensee-Inntal-Lamsenjoch-Eng(Risstal)-Fereinsalpe-Mittenwald

Übernachtung auf der Plumsjochhütte oder am Achensee und Du hast ne knackige Zweitagestour mit geschätzt 4500hm

Gruss
Thali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thali (14. April 2002)

Hab das mit der Falkenhütte ganz überlesen, dann ist der zweite Tag bei meinem Vorschlag allerdings extrem ~3000hm

Kannst bei meinem Vorschlag dann in Hinterriss starten und am ersten tag die klassische Karwendelrunde bis zur Falkenhütte fahren


----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2002)

Der Vorschlag klingt gut. Danke. 
Hatte auch schon an das Lamsenjoch gedacht, aber ist das vom Inntal aus nicht eine ziemliche Schinderei?

Daniel


----------



## marco (15. April 2002)

Hi Daniel,

wieder fleißig am planen!
Sehr schön ist eine karwendeldurchquerung von Jenbach (Inntal) nach Mittenwald, geschlafen wird´s auf der Lamsenjochhütte.
Die auffahrt zur Lamsenjochhütte ist zum schluß ziemlich steil, aber ohne weiteres machbar.
Hier die strecke: jenbach-lamsenjochhütte-engalm-falkenhütte (über risstal, sonst unfahrbar)-karwendelhaus-mittenwald.
Man kann mit dem zug von münchen starten und nach jenbach fahren, zurück geht´s von mittenwald nach M.
Die andere richtung ist auch möglich, die auffahrt zur lamsenjochhütte ist aber teilweise zu schieben.

Für mehr infos melde dich bei mir!

Ciao
Marco


----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2002)

Da isser ja, hi Marco 

Ich plane gerade ein kleinen Karwendel-Wochenendtrip für Mai. Alpentour ist erst für Ende Juli geplant.
Welche Hütte ist für eine Übernachtung denn schöner? Lamsenjoch- oder Falkenhütte?
Wenn die Auffahrt aus dem Inntal zum Lamsenjoch machbar ist, dann scheint mir der Routen Vorschlag von Thali genau richtig zu sein. Das wäre wenigstens eine Rundtour. Ich muss dazu aber erst mal klären, ob wir mit dem Zug oder Auto anreisen.

Daniel


----------



## marco (15. April 2002)

die tour von thali ist ziemlich hart, wenn man von mittenwald startet. Eine 2-tagestour ist aber wie du siehst im karwendel kein problem.
Die lamsenjochhütte wurde letztes jahr renoviert. Die haben sogar heisses wasser jetzt......Sehr schön, man kann gämsen & co. abends beobachten.
Die falkenhütte liegt natürlich genial unter den lalidererwänden. Eine 1000 meter wand vor der nase beim frühstücken ist natürlich was besonders!

tja......die entscheidung ist nicht einfach


----------



## Thali (15. April 2002)

Die Auffahrt vom Süden zur Lamsenhütte hat ~1400hm am Stück, davon die ersten 800 rel-leicht (guter Weg) die letzten 600 je nach Wegzustand, recht grobschottrig, aber trotzdem machbar. Man muss halt wenn man die Spur verpeilt kurz absteigen.

Mit Mai bist Du allerdings früh dran Lamsenhütte wird dann noch nicht auf sein (denk ich) Falkenhütte und Karwendelhaus ab Pfingsten. Über den Übergang zum Westl. Lamsenjoch solltest Du Dich rechtzeitig erkundigen (schneefrei?)

Gruss
Thali


----------



## marco (15. April 2002)

hab fast vergessen: bitte meinen bericht HIER  lesen, bevor du auf der plumsjochhütte schläfst...
Der blick von der hütte ist auch nicht der tollste


----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2002)

Das Plumsjoch kenne ich. Steht für die Übernachtung nicht zur Diskussion.
Die Tour findet auf jeden Fall nach Pfingsten statt. Die Öffnungszeiten werde ich noch erfragen.

Thalis Tour würde ich von Hinterriß starten, wie er für eine 2-Tages Tour vorgeschlagen hat. Ich gugg mir das erst mal genauer an, denn 1800 hm pro Tag reichen völlig.

Daniel


----------



## Thali (15. April 2002)

Ich muss jetzt zu nem Bewerbugsgespräch, werd mir aber mehr Gedanken über Touren machen  Tourenplanung mach ich immer gern. 

Mein Avatar zeigt übrigens die Lamsenspitze, die Lamsenhütte sind n paar Pixel in der Mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frorider (15. April 2002)

Muss die Tour unbedingt im Karwendel sein? Wenn nicht, könntest du auch die Wettersteinumrundung machen:

1. Tag: Von Mittenwald über Ferchensee und Wettersteinalm zum Schachen. Von da aus wieder runter und über Elmau an der Partnach entlang ins Reintal. Dann in der Reintalangerhütte (= super Hütte!!!) übernachten.
2. Tag: Von der Reintalangerhütte über Partnachalm und GAP zum Eibsee, von da aus weiter zur Hochtörlenhütte. Von der Hütte dann runter nach Ehrwald und über die Ehrwalder Alm ganz gemütlich zurück nach Mittenwald rollen.

Die ganze Tour hat ca. 150 Kilometer und ziemlich viele Höhenmeter. Wenn du total durchgeknallt bist, kannst du das ganze natürlich auch an einem Tag machen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2002)

Hi,
im Moser steht, die Reintalangerhütte sei entsetzlich! Hat sich das geändert bzw. ist es da super, zu übernachten bzw. einzukehren?
Viele Grüße


----------



## frorider (15. April 2002)

Von wann ist denn dein Moser??

Ich bin eigentlich jedes Jahr a paar mal im Reintal und hab auch schon öfters auf der Reintalangerhütte übernachtet und mir gefällts. Erstens ist die Hütte recht schön gelegen, zweitens sind die Zimmer ordentlich und drittens ist auch das Essen ganz OK.


----------



## Thali (15. April 2002)

Mach doch einfach ne 2,5 Tagestour draus mit Übernachtung auf der Falken- und der Lamsenhütte 

Dann sind die Etappen auch nicht so extrem

Gruss
Thali


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2002)

Ich habe Thalis Vorschlag mal auf der Karte ausgemessen:

1. Hinterriß - Fereinalm - Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhüte: 
62 km, 1850 hm

2. Falkenhütte - Plumsjoch - Jenbach - Lamsenjoch - Hinterriß: 
84 km, 1800 hm

Ist sicher machbar, aber kein Spaziergang. Wenn man die beiden Tagen vertauscht, ist sogar die Übernachtung am Lamsenjoch möglich statt auf der Falkenhütte. Anreise mit dem Zug fällt dann natürlich flach.
Ich muss jetzt mal abwarten, wie es um die Fittness meiner Mitfahrer steht. Sonst ist Marcos Variante von Jenbach nach Mittenwald eine gute Altenative.

Daniel


----------



## Thali (16. April 2002)

Da hast Du Dich aber vermessen 1850 Hm hat schon die klassische Karwendelrunde ohne Falkenhütte. Du musst aber vom Karwendelhaus bis zum Barth Denkmal abfahren und dann erst wieder hoch zur Falkenhütte, das sind aus dem Gedächtnis >400hm eher 500. Macht also am ersten Tag 2300hm

am zweiten Tag sind es aus meiner Erinnerung(bin genauso letzten herbst gefahren) 2400hm, wir sind zwar im Inntal noch nen extra Anstieg gefahren, den man sich sparen kann aber der macht das Kraut nicht mehr fett

Gruss
Thali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thali (16. April 2002)

SO schaut übrigens die Lamsenhütte aus, liegt sehr schön. Man hat einen tollen Blick in die Gramai

Aber mach, wie auchimmer auf jeden Fall ne Tour im Karwendel, ist mein Lieblingsgebirge hier in der Nähe.


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2002)

@Thali
Geiles Bild *lechz*

Beim Lesen von Höhenmetern aus der Karte vertut man sich leicht, kannst also Recht haben. Dann wird das etwas viel


----------



## Thali (16. April 2002)

Wenn ihr nicht auf eine Rundtour angewiesen seid, dann nehmt Marco's Vorschlag, da hast Du ne Supertour ohne ein fades Stück und es ist nicht so stressig.

Ich würde allerdings von Mittenwald nach Jenbach fahren, aber das ist Geschmackssache

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit von der Lamsenhütte in die Gramai-Falzthurntal ab- oder aufzusteigen, das hab ich aber selbst noch nie gemacht, steht im Moser mit irgendwie 300hm Trage-Schiebestrecke. Damit spart man sich den Weg übers Inntal  -900hm und erkauft ihn sich eben mit der Tragestrecke

Hier noch ein bild Blick vom Lamsenjoch Richtung Gramai


----------



## Fubbes (23. April 2002)

Ich habe die Höhenlinien noch mal kontrolliert, und komme nun auf folgendes:

Für 2 1/2 Tage habe ich nun folgendes:

1. Tag:
Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus: 900 hm
Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte: 550 hm
insg.: 1450 hm

2. Tag:
Falkenhütte - Plumsjoch (über Lalider Tal): 650 hm
Plumsjoch - Jenbach
Jenbach - Lamsenjoch: 1400 hm
(Plumsjoch - Lamsenj. über Gramai: 1000 hm)
insg.: 2050 hm (1650 hm)

3. Tag:
Lamsenjoch - Hinteriß
Hinterriß - Fereinalm: 700 hm
Fereinalm - Mittenwald
insg.: 700 hm


@Thali
Du hast den Weg vom Lamsenjoch zur Gramaialm doch schon von oben gesehen, wie schätzt du den Weg ein? Ist das wirklich ein Tragestück? Solange man von unten mit Schieben durchkommt wäre das eine Alternative. Von oben runter will ich nicht, da ich mir das anschließende Plumsjoch von Osten nach Westen ziemlich übel vorstelle.
Welches Tal schätzt du interessanter ein? Das Falzthurntal (das Bild sieht ja ganz vielversprechend aus) oder das Stallental Richtung Jenbach?


Ich bin übrigens nicht unbedingt auf eine Rundtour angewiesen, will aber möglichst viel sehen, wenn ich mich schon auf den weiten Weg da "runter" mache. Kann ja leider nicht jeder so nah an den Bergen wohnen wie Marco


----------



## Thali (24. April 2002)

Leider gehtmein Scanner grad nicht sonst hätt ich Dir ein paar Seiten aus dem Karwendel Moser geschickt. Dort hats nämlich auch einen Vorschlag für eine Dreitages Karwendeltour.

1.Tag
Mittenwald - Scharnitz - Oberbrunnalm - Gleirschhöhe - Scharnitz Karwendelhaus - Kliner Ahornboden - Falkenhütte
57,3km 2070hm

2.Tag 
Falkenhütte - Laliderer Reisen -  Laliderer Tal - Mautstrasse Risstal - Plumssattel - Gerntal - Mautstelle Pertisau - Jenbach -Lamsenjochütte
64,2km 2639hm

3.Tag
Lamsenjochhütte - Engalmen - Hinterriss - 2.Grenzbrücke - Soiernweg - Fischbachalm- Krün - Mittenwald
59,3km 952hm

am ersten Tag kommen Deine Hm ohne die Schleife Oberbrunnalm Gleirschhöhe hin.
Am zweiten sind es doch etwas mehr  und am dritten passts wieder. Mir persönlich gefällt Fereinsalm besser als Fischbachalm, ausser man macht nen Abstecher zu den Soiernseen. Kostet aber 2- 3h (mit Aufenthalt)

Den Aufstieg aus der Gramai kann man bestimmt ziemlich weit schieben, anbei ein Foto von den letzten Kehren zur Lamsenhütte aus der Gramai, es sind unten aber noch viele solche Kehren dran! Zitat Moser: Schiebe/Tragestrecke 313hm "Auf zunehmend schlechterem Weg geht es über Geröllreisen in den Talschluss, wo ein Bergpfad höchstes für Profis noch sehr weit in den Steilhang hinauf fahbar ist. Irgendwann müssen auch Vracks aus dem Sattel und in einer für viele fast schon etwas fragwürdigen Unternehmung per pedes weit zum Lamsenjoch aufsteigen."

und wenns um steiles bergauffahren geht macht man dem Moser nix vor, für mich wärens wohl eher mehr als 300hm schieben.

Falzthunrtal ist sehr schön, nur elieder hats am Ende die Gramaialm grosses Wirtshaus und Hütten, das mit Bussen angefahren wird. Dementsprechend gehts dort an schönen Wochenendtagen zu.

Ich würde lieber die extra Höhenmeter durchs Inntal in Kauf nehmen, ich hasse Tragen und Schieben, Stallental ist auch sehr schön und meiner Erfahrund nach nicht so frequentiert, allerdings schon einige Wanderer.
Ist halt auch ne sehr persönliche Entscheidung


----------



## Thali (24. April 2002)

Hier noch ein Winterfoto vom Falzthurntal, der Berg in der Mitte ist die Lamsenspitze, hinter dem Sattel links davon ist die Lamsenhütte, der Aufstieg geht in Serpentinen dort hoch.

Gruss Thali


----------



## Fubbes (24. April 2002)

Vielen Dank Thali.
Noch mehr Fotos und ich kann mir die Tour sparen  
Die Kehren von Gramai zur Hütte sehen nach Schiebestück aus, nicht nach Tragen. Das ist zwar ok, wenn untem im Tal aber dauernd Busse fahren, dann kommt doch eher der Weg über Jenbach in Frage.
Ich glaube, ich habe jetzt genug Infos.

Gruß
    Daniel


----------



## Thali (24. April 2002)

Du willst mehr Bilder?  

Kein Thema ich mach Dir ein kleines Karwendelspecial mit 500 Bildern  

Aber Karwendel ist auf jeden Fall ne Tour wert. Es ist nicht so verbaut Du siehst ausser am Achensee keinen Skilift, und Strassen gibts auch nur aussenrum(ausser den Mautstrassen)

Ich möcht dieses Jahr auch diese Tour mit meiner Freundin fahren, vielleicht trifft man sich ja

Viel Spass beim weiterbastelplanen


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2002)

@Thali
Ich habe doch noch eine Anmerkung zum zweiten Tag (Falkenhütte - Lamsenjoch). Deine 2600 hm können nicht stimmen bzw. beinhalten irgendwelche gefahrenen Schleifen.
Von der Falkenhütte ins Rißbachtal geht es nur runter auf etwa 1000m. Zum anschließenden Plumsjoch geht es knapp 650m hoch. Es folgt die Abfahrt nach Jenbach auf 560m. Fährt man nun durchs Inntal bis Schwatz/Fiecht, kommen zum Lamsenjoch (1950m) 1400hm dazu. Das sind insgesamt 2050hm. 
Die Auffahrt aus dem Inntal zum Lamsenjoch ist sehr steil, oder?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Thali (29. April 2002)

Ich habe die Höhenmeterangaben aus dem Karwendel-Moser abgeschrieben. War beim letzten Mal noch nicht im Besitz eines Höhenmessers, um die Angaben nachzuprüfen. 

Schleifen beinhaltet diese Angabe nicht. Ich glaube nur das sich die Höhenmeter zusammenläppern, ein paar Höhenmeter die man einsparen kann fallen mir aber ein.

Ins Risstal hinab macht man auf den Laliderer Reisen noch ein paar Hm, die kann man aber nicht sparen. 

Von Pertisau nach Maurach kann man über einen Panorama Höhenweg fahren (150hm??) oder auf dem Radweg am See. Bei der Abfahrt nach Jenbach kann man auch nochmal Höhenmeter gegenüber der Moser Route sparen, wenn man auf der Strasse abfährt. Im Inntal von Jenbach nach ???? mir fällt der Name von dem Ort wo das Stallental anfängt nicht ein, vielleicht auch noch ein paar, da geht die Moserroute über einen Kreuzweg-Höhenweg

Ich würde mich aber an die Moserroute halten und die zusätzlichen Hm für die "schönere" Route bezahlen.


Der erste Teil der Auffahrt zur Lamsenhütte bis zur Stallenalm ist bis auf die Länge und die Hm kein Problem, die nächsten 400?hm sind zum teil sehr steil (>20%) und je nach Wegzustand sehr schottrig die letzten 100?hm zur Hütte sind wieder gut fahrbar

Gruss
Thali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubergdackel (21. Mai 2002)

Hallo Fubbes,
ich war heute im Rotwandgebiet,Schliersee unterwegs. Dort kannst du in den Schattenseiten ab ca. 1500 hm mit Schnee rechnen. Die Aussicht vom Rotwandhaus in Richtung Karwendel sieht da auch nicht viel besser aus. Alles was Nordseitig ist hat ab ca. 1500 m Schneefelder die weiter oben in eine geschlossene Schneedecke übergehen. Ruf am besten mal bei der persönlichne Auskunft des DAV in München an und frag nach welche Hütten überhaupt schon auf haben und wie die Wege dorthin aussehen. Die Beratung dort ist sehr gut und fundiert. Die adresse bekommst du unter www.alpenverein.de Alpine Auskünfte

Grüße aus Bayern, Martin


----------



## Fubbes (21. Mai 2002)

Die Tour ist für das Wochenende um den 8. Juni geplant. Bis dahin müsste es besser aussehen, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen sowieso. Bei uns am Rhein sind es über 25 Grad. Natürlich frage ich vorher beim Alpenverein nach, ob die beiden Hütten schon aufhaben.

Ich habe mich übrigens auf der Seite des Alpenvereins per Webformular als Interessent für eine Mitgliedschaft in der Sektion Mainz gemeldet. Das ist über eine Woche her und ich habe noch nichts von denen gehört. Ist das normal?

Daniel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Mai 2002)

HI,
das mit dem Alpenverein scheint normal zu sein, ich habe auch schon für das Formular ca. 1 1/2 Wochen gewartet und dann ungefähr vor 1 Monat ausgefüllt zurückgeschickt. Mittlerweile bekomme ich zwar die Vereinszeitschrift, einen Ausweis habe ich aber noch nicht und abgebucht wurde auch noch nichts.
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß bei der Tour.
P.S.: Das Karwendelgebirge ist ab ca. 1500-1600m noch voller Schnee. War vorige Woche im Estergebirge, was direkt gegenüber liegt, das ist alles noch komplett weiß. Vielleicht findest Du ja bei wetter-online.de eine Webcam?


----------



## Biketaz (23. Mai 2002)

hi, hi,

dein tipp für garmisch war echt geil. aber jetzt mal hand aufs herz, erzähl mir nicht, dass du den gesamten fußweg bis oben fährst?????? 

wenn ja, mit welcher üersetzung? ich jedenfalls musste an ein paar stellen schieben, weil bei 30 % steigung lt. HAC4 komme ich einfach nicht mehr vorwärts. (na ja, vielleicht wars auch die erkältung) 

aber leider hab ich den kaiserscmarrn nicht mer gekriegt, war zu spät oben. Die radler halbe  und die aussicht haben mich trotzdem entschädigt.  

danke nochmal

ciao

taz


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Mai 2002)

Hi,
nein, ich bin nicht verrückt! Es gibt eine schöne Runde um das ganze Gebirge, Start in Eschenlohe über Eschenlaine Tal, Wallgau, Finztal, Esterbergalm und dann runter nach Garmisch. Bergab ist doch viel lustiger! Danach zurück nach Eschenlohe. Aber schön, wenn´s Deine Erwartungen erfüllt hat. Wenn Du nächstes Mal mehr Zeit hast, gibt es auch schöne größere Runden. Aber mit dem SChnee auf den Gipfeln ist diese Jahreszeit zum biken schon besonders schön!
Viele Grüße aus München


----------



## GummiUnten (24. Mai 2002)

High Freaks!

Esterbergalm is doch kein problem! Auch von Garmisch her nicht! Die Straße rauf is ja geteert!

@Pfadfinderin: was sagst Du denn da - "alles voll Schnee"!?!! Kein Flinserl mehr! Bin die Strecke Ende April gefahren, auch da war schon kein Schnee mehr auf der Strecke!

Ich hab noch einige Geheimtipps zu dieser Tour:
1) Wenn man von der Esterbergalm nach Garmisch abfährt kommt gleich bevors richtig steil bergab geht, ein geiler trail, der links abzweigt und Richtung Wankbahn-MITTELstation geht. Kurz vor der Mittelstation kann man dann gerade auf einem zunächst kaum mehr sichtbaren winzig kleinen Pfad weiterfahren. Dieser führt nach Partenkirchen runter und dann auf dem Fuß-Wanderweg zurück zur Wank-Talstation.

2) In Eschenlohe, wenn man zur Kuhalm rauffährt, gibt es einen uralten, zugewachsenen Karrenweg, der nach Wallgau bzw. Eschenlainetal runterführt (ich meine nicht den Standard-Moser-Weg über Wildsee, Neugläger-Alm). Dieser trail ist echt supergeil, vor allem spart man sich die Schlammschlacht und die zähen Schiebepassagen rund um neugläger-Alm.
Ich bin mir fast 100%ig sicher, daß diesen Weg noch niemand außer mir gefahren ist, hab ihn letzten Herbst zufällig entdeckt. Der Weg ist völlig unberührt und von lauter umgestürzten, dürren Bäumchen bedeckt. Werd da wohl demnext mal bissl "Hausmeiter" spielen und ne Säge mitnehmen.


ciao Robert


----------



## frorider (24. Mai 2002)

Zur Esterbergalm bin sogar ich schon mit meinem 17-Kilo Bike komplett hochgefahren.

@GummiUnten: Wenn du vom Esterberg nach Garmisch runter fährst, gibts auch nach dem 2. Steilstück (die 2 steilen Kehren) einen geilen Trail der rechts nach Farchant runtergeht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2002)

@ Frorider:
A n g e b e r ! ! ! 
Für den ders mag, ist es das höchste!
Aber das mit dem Trail interessiert mich auch. Fährst Du den dann auch mit Deinem 17 Kilo Bike hoch? 
Cu on trail


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2002)

@ GummiUnten
Hab ja auch nicht gemeint, dass auf der Strecke noch Schnee liegt, sondern auf den Gipfeln des Karwendel- und Wettersteingebirges! Das war ein rein optischer Hinweis 
 
An alle: wann macht eigentlich die Enningalm auf? Gibt´s da auch Kaiserschmarrn?
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Mai 2002)

Nochmal an GummiUnten: 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal alles zu Ende lesen, bevor ich meinen Senf dazugebe! Wenn der Trail nach der Kuhalm befahrbar ist, würdest Du mir dann Bescheid geben? Kommt man dann auch noch zu dem Trail nach der Neugläger Alm? Du hast recht, dass das Schieben und Tragen über die Sumpfwiese nicht so toll ist, möchte mir nicht nochmal das Gemotze von meinem Freund anhören, aber ich würde eigentlich die Strecke gerne nochmal fahren, das hat Spaß gemacht.
Also nochmal viele Grüße


----------



## frorider (24. Mai 2002)

@ Pfadfinderin: Den Trail bin ich noch nie hochgefahren. Und wenn ich mit meinem Radl zum Esterberg hochfahr, kannst du sicher sein dass ich länger brauch als du...
Ach ja, wann der Enning aufmacht weiß ich nicht. Als ich letztes Mal (am Dienstag) hochfahren wollte war die Straße gesperrt wegen Sprengarbeiten... Kaiserschmarrn gibts da oben aber glaub ich nicht mehr, seit die Hütte neu gebaut wurde.


----------



## GummiUnten (24. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Thema Enning-Alm: ist eigentlich keine bewirtschaftete Hütte, sondern nur für den Hirten. Und der Hirt ist oben wenn das Vieh auf die Alm kommt - und das ist erst wenn da oben was wächst, also mitte bis ende Juni.
Und obs was gibt hängt vom Hirten (und seiner Alten!!) ab  

Na ja, diese neue Hütte, die sie dort hingebaut haben, finde ich echt schrecklich! Is ja fast schon ein Alpenhotel! Würd mich mal interessieren wer das bezahlt - na ja, kann eigentlich nur der Steuerzahler sein. Nur daß die Bierdimpfel da oben regelmäßig am Sonntag ihren Stammtisch machen können...
Finde das schon ziemlich dekadent!


Servus
Robert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Mai 2002)

Hi,
als ich im Herbst auf der Enningalm war, waren gerade Y-Reisen dort. Die waren aber echt nett, auf unsere Frage, ob´s vielleicht eine Brotzeit gibt, haben die uns gleich eine Käse- und Wurstplatte abgegeben! 
Aber die Hütte ist wirklich noch nicht besonders gemütlich, muss man wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Jährchen warten!
viele Grüße


----------



## GummiUnten (28. Mai 2002)

Hi Pfadfinderin!

na ja so in 50 jahren wird sie dann schon urig und gemütlich sein - vorausgesetzt bis dahin steht dort nicht ein Grand-Hotel  

Servus
Rob


----------



## Fubbes (7. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *Die Tour ist für das Wochenende um den 8. Juni geplant. Bis dahin müsste es besser aussehen, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen sowieso. Bei uns am Rhein sind es über 25 Grad. Natürlich frage ich vorher beim Alpenverein nach, ob die beiden Hütten schon aufhaben.
> *



Es geht los. Morgen früh beginnen wir unseren Karwendeltrip. Bitte jetzt keine Kommentare wegen des Wetters. Ich hab selbst gesehen, dass die Aussichten nicht die besten sind. Es gibt aber keine Alternative zu diesem Wochenende. Die Hütten haben auch offen. Also drückt mir die Daumen, dass wir auch mal ein paar Regenpausen haben.


Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frorider (7. Juni 2002)

@ Fubbes: Ich glaub morgen wird des Wetter besser. Heute hats zwar fast den ganzen Tag geregnet, aber im Moment verziehen sich die Wolken bzw. lösen sich auf. Ihr könntet also Glück haben was das Wetter betrifft...

Viel Spass, ich drück euch (und mir auch *g) die Daumen, dass das Wetter passt!


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (7. Juni 2002)

Hallo Fubbes,

erzähl mal wie es war. Wir wollen auch in der Gegend radeln gehen....


----------



## Fubbes (11. Juni 2002)

Sodele, ich bin zurück. Ich kann nur sagen, der Karwendel ist ganz schön nass 
Es hat von Samstag mittag bis Montag mittag fast durchgeregnet. Bei der Anfahrt und Heimfahrt im Auto hat dafür die Sonne geschienen  
Wegen des Wetters hat sich die Route auch ein wenig geändert: Keine Falkenhütte und Aufstieg zum Lamsenjoch abgekürzt über Falzthurntal und Gramaialm.
Soweit ich was von der Gegend gesehen habe und mal nicht alles in Wolken und Nebel versunken ist, ist der Karwendel schon eine Reise wert. Die Auffahrt durch das Karwendeltal (die verlief noch trocken) ist sehr schön und das am Talende hoch oben thronende Karwendelhaus beeindruckend. Wegen eines einsetzenden Wolkenbruchs haben wir dann dort übernachtet. Es gibt Duschen und die Hütte ist ok. Es war nicht viel los. Im Sommer oder bei schönem Wetter ist sie sicher sehr voll. 
Die Falkenhütte haben wir ausgelassen und sind (im Regen) durch das Johannestal runter ins Rißbachtal. Auf der Straße dort herrscht null Verkehr. 
Das Plumsjoch (ohne Regen) ist für Biker absolut klasse. Einfache aber schöne Auffahrt und im oberen Teil klasse Abfahrt über eine steile grobe Piste.
Das Inntal haben wir ausgelassen, da das Wetter nichts Gutes erwarten ließ (und wir behielten Recht), und sind zur Gramaialm hochgefahren. Die Teerstraße und der etwas stärkere Autoverkehr (selbst bei diesem schlechten Wetter) stören da schon. Das Talende hinter Gramai ist aber sehr schön und urig. Das gilt auch für den Aufstieg zum Lamsenjoch, den wir wieder im Regen absolvierten.
@Thali: Sei froh, dass du da noch nicht hoch bist. 
Durch eine fast senkrechte Wand geht es in Serpentinen auf einem ultrasteilen Pfad ca. 500hm hinauf. Die untere Hälfte könnte man zwar wenigstens runter fahren, in der oberen Hälfte geht gar nix. Ich musste zwar nicht tragen, aber das Schieben schlaucht. Also: nicht zu empfehlen, es sei denn als Abkürzung, wie in unserem Fall (die Auffahrt aus dem Inntal wäre komplett fahrbar gewesen).
Übernachtung in der Lamsenjochhütte (wieder ohne Dusche) war sehr schön (bei 1 Grad Außentemperatur). 
Letzter Tag, Dauerregen. Vor der einfachen Abfahrt zu Engalm ins Rißbachtal muss man ca. 20 Min. Schieben. 
Die Auffahrt von Hinterriß Richtung Fereinalm auf super Piste ist brutal steil (der Regen ließ langsam nach), aber anspruchslos. Ein Erlebnis auf diesem Teilstück war dann noch die Bachquerung an der Grenze. Normalerweise sicher keine große Aktion, war der Bach nach mehreren Regentagen nicht ganz so einfach zu durchqueren. Mir wurde dabei beinahe mein Rad weggespült. 
Zusammenfassend: Die ursprünglich anvisierte Route ist bis auf ein kurzes Stück am Lamsenjoch komplett fahrbar. Anspruchsvollste (aber unproblematische) Abfahrt ist die vom Plumsjoch. Gesehen haben wir wenig, da die Berge immer in Wolken hingen. Hätte ich gewusst, was uns für ein Wetter erwartet, wäre ich nicht gefahren.

Daniel


----------



## marco (11. Juni 2002)

hallo daniel,

es tut mir wirklich leid, dass du nach viel planen beim scheisswetter gefahren bist!
Die bachüberquerung unterhalb der fereinalm ist fast immer problematisch im juni, wegen der schneeschmelze. Bei dem regen muss das ein alptraum gewesen sein.

Wenn du ein alpencross planst, warum nicht ab mittenwald? Vielleicht hast du das nächste mal glück!

ciao
marco


----------



## Nullinger (12. Juni 2002)

Hi allerseits

Fahre am WE auch ins Karwendel (endlich!). Hatte eigentlich bisher Bedenken wegen des Schnees. Kann man das Bike ohen Schneegefahr am Lamsenjoch entlangschieben (wie hoch war das nochmal)??
Ich war vor 1,5 Wochen nämlich schon mal in den Bergen (Vorarlberg, auf Schusters Rappen), und da war noch teilweise höllenviel Schnee ab ca. 1600-1700 Metern. Wir mußten spuren und sind immer wieder gut eingesunken.Hoffentlich zieht sich diesmal nicht so eine Karawane das Karwendeltal hoch wie letztes Mal. Schließlich is doch Fußball WM .


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juni 2002)

@Nullinger
Das Lamsenjoch ist fast 2000 Meter hoch. Bis auf einige Schneefelder abseits des Weges ist da nichts mehr weiß. Viel Glück, dass ihr besseres Wetter habt, als wir.

Daniel


----------



## Nullinger (12. Juni 2002)

Danke Fubbes

Werde wohl trotzdem nicht über's Lamsenjoch fahren. Wetter wird wohl sehr gut bis heiß .  Jetzt hoff ich nur daß mein billig-teures Hitech-Bike auch hält (Canyon verkauft doch glatt SID SL 2001 mit Scheibenbremsen ). Mal sehen ob ich auch ankomme. 
Hoffentlich blühen auch noch die schönen Alpenmatten wie 2 Wochen zuvor.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (13. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Nullinger _
> *Hi allerseits
> 
> Fahre am WE auch ins Karwendel (endlich!).*



I foah a 'nauf. Do semmer uns gwiess auf'dr Karwendel Hüttn. Pfüati 

Ich bin der, der dich überholt  

Viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## Nullinger (19. Juni 2002)

Hab's um ne Woche verschoben, kam was (peinliches) dazwischen. Da hab ich doch glatt meine Radschuhe vergessen . Mußte also auf halber Strecke ins Karwendel wieder umdrehen und heimfahren. Vielleicht wird's ja was nächstes WE.

c'u
Nullinger


----------



## Nullinger (24. Juni 2002)

Jetzt hat's doch noch geklappt.  Es war ja jetzt schon das dritte mal.  Aber das Karwendeltal ist jedesmal wunderschön. Tip: so früh wie irgend möglich dort sein, dann ist die Stimmung am schönsten und der Hang zum Hochalmsattel ist noch nicht so sonnig. Ich war um 7.30 bereits im Tal unterwegs, und es war einfach nur traumhaft. Außerdem war ich praktisch ganz alleine unterwegs.
Viel Spaß denjenigen, die auch mal die Karwendelrunde fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

